

The Writing Revolution - greyman
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/10/the-writing-revolution/309090/

======
drgolden
citizen journalism is the future. writing needs to be nurtured in the culture,
but if kids don't see a purpose they won't develop the skill.

spread the word about nwzPaper.com

